# RG150 đặt chân lên Sao Hỏa – trồng cây trên Sao Hỏa trong tầm tay



## dienmattroi96 (19 Tháng năm 2021)

*RG150 đặt chân lên Sao Hỏa* *– trồng cây trên Sao Hỏa trong tầm tay*​Hôm nay, Thiên văn số 1 đã hạ cánh thành công lên sao Hỏa, đây là một bước quan trọng trong việc khám phá sao Hỏa. Khám phá sao Hỏa là một dự án lớn, và XAG cũng tham gia vào nó. Chúng tôi đang hợp tác với các tổ chức học thuật trên toàn thế giới để nghiên cứu các giải pháp tích hợp đa ngành của nông nghiệp trên sao Hỏa. Các chương trình này cũng sẽ mang lại những thay đổi cho nền nông nghiệp trên địa cầu.

XAG tin rằng việc trồng cây trên sao Hỏa trong tương lai không nằm ngoài tầm tay. Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau khám phá tương lai của việc canh tác trên sao Hỏa.


----------

